# First planted tank



## Sixlinewrasse (Jan 23, 2019)

Fluval spec V with fluval co2 canister system and fluval stratum... thoughts and advice ?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Advice: the co2 systems that are the kits, are a Undeniable and outstanding waste of money in the long run. I would switch to a paintball system if i were you. 

from the image i cannot 100% tell but it seems the java fern rhizome is in the substrate, the rhizome will rot and kill the plant if its in the substrate so i'd move it and attach it to some maybe extra hardscape u have or just behind the wood piece. 

from the info provided i Dont think your dosing anything? which in this case in order for proper thriving plant growth you'd have to dose micro and macro nutrients, or not dose them but make them available somehow. 

I have 2 fluval spec V's the stock lighting WILL grow the lowest of tech plants, but eventually i recommend you upgrade to a Fluval Aquasky specifically for those tanks, they fit and work perfectly. The reason white LED's dont grow plants to well has to do with many factors but u can look that up in your own time lol.


Hope this helped a bit, nice camera shots!

Oh and welcome! lol.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! I like the layout of the tank, and that is a nice betta.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

I agree with DutchMuch about the Java Fern - those, as well as the anubias, should be attached to a piece of wood or a stone, so the roots can reach around the wood/stone and enter the substrate, or they will rot. Your aquascape looks great!


----------



## Sixlinewrasse (Jan 23, 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> Advice: the co2 systems that are the kits, are a Undeniable and outstanding waste of money in the long run. I would switch to a paintball system if i were you.
> 
> from the image i cannot 100% tell but it seems the java fern rhizome is in the substrate, the rhizome will rot and kill the plant if its in the substrate so i'd move it and attach it to some maybe extra hardscape u have or just behind the wood piece.
> 
> ...


 thank you for the advice I'll move the java fern around... what do you recommend for ferts? I currently only have access to the flourish line being the only store near my college campus is petco


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Sixlinewrasse said:


> thank you for the advice I'll move the java fern around... what do you recommend for ferts? I currently only have access to the flourish line being the only store near my college campus is petco


Depending on the area you live in, LFS's are pretty sparse in most US areas. I believe the most populated state with LFS's is california and then next would be Georgia specifically atlanta.

Online is the best way to purchase stuff for this hobby IMO, unless u have a reputable and very nice LFS nearby.

People will light me up for suggesting you this but i always recommend EI dosing (Estimative index dosing method) to new aquascapers. It's a good learning curve and experience. I recommend some reading up on that if your interested, Dennis Wong writes a very nice article on different types of fertilization methods including EI and PPS Pro in his 2hr Aquarist website (can find easily via google).

There is also a really good article on EI dosing under the Fertilizing sub forum here on APC!  It's well written and a very good read.

EI dosing is pretty universal as well which is nice. The main producer of it now is currently NilocG i believe. You can use it in Low tech tanks or High tech, its as simple as doing some math and getting your measurements right, which comes with pretty much all effective fertilization methods.

Hope this helped a bit.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You can buy dry fertilizer by the pound and will last your little tank for years.
Try 
http://nilocg.com/dry-fertilizer/packages/

You can read up on the dosing methods, I'd recommend the pps method for your little tank.


----------



## Sixlinewrasse (Jan 23, 2019)

Almost a year later and a lot has changed.... anyone have recommendations for higher output light...thinking about onf flat


----------

